# Rejected Job Issue



## swanink (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a client I do strictly screen printing for. She finds clients and buys all her garments and sends them to me. Her client is saying that ALL the backs of the tees are crooked (250 tees) He has since sent them to the Mediterranean (there for a cruise boat party) Now I have my client that I print for telling me that the print on back of all the tees are crooked. I have no way of seeing the garments as they are overseas now. What am I liable for? They have sent some pictures but I can't go through them myself as they are gone. If I had the chance to see them I would certainly have to buy the tees my client did and redo the job. Can anyone add some advise in this issue?


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

I don't believe you as a professional did not do a quality control before shipping those tee. Now you don't even know if she is right or wrong


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If you buy something at a store and you're not satisfied with it, you return it to the store for either a refund or a replacement. You don't keep the item AND get the refund or replacement. If they accepted the order and shipped the shirts to the Caribbean, you have some moral leverage because if the shirts were unacceptable they shouldn't have accepted them.

You certainly want your customer to be satisfied, but if they weren't there needs to be a reasonable settlement. Either a discount on the price or replacement shirts, in which case you should get the "unacceptable" shirts back.

(edit) And this is the reason I'm reluctant to print on customer provided garments. I have no say in what they buy, what kind of fabric and dye is used, and how much they pay for them but if something goes wrong it's perceived that I'm automatically responsible for the cost of replacements.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What does your customer want?


----------



## Monstees (Jul 20, 2017)

This is a crappy spot to be in, 
Even if you quality checked them, you still have that little voice in the back of your head questioning it


usually when our customers supply their own garments, they've bought it from k-mart or some bargain bin store and the shirts are low quality and made crooked, so when you print on the shirt, to the eye, it will look crooked. But if you actually put the shirt on, the print falls straight.


As a little bit of cover,
do you have anything specified in your terms of sale or proofing for allowances etc?


We tend to just say we will need to take them all back to inspect them and people start to realise that it's only 2 degrees out and it's not that big of a deal.


Good luck


----------



## Monster Press (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Sounds fishy to me. I am in Florida get regular phishing scam emails from the islands. Protect yourself. My policy is to keep samples of all shirts for many reasons but always can prove the shirt were properly printed. 
Good luck Tk


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm looking out for a party of hunchbacks cruising the Mediterranean.

How crooked are they? Shirts are aligned by hand, so any job depends on the loaders judgement. If the customer gets a ruler out then every single shirt on any job will technically be 'crooked'.

Most jobs you are going to get a few shirts slip through the net, that are badly lined up. The problems occur when the customer uses this as a reason to reject the entire job.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PatWibble said:


> I'm looking out for a party of hunchbacks cruising the Mediterranean.
> 
> How crooked are they? Shirts are aligned by hand, so any job depends on the loaders judgement. If the customer gets a ruler out then every single shirt on any job will technically be 'crooked'.
> 
> Most jobs you are going to get a few shirts slip through the net, that are badly lined up. The problems occur when the customer uses this as a reason to reject the entire job.


Some logos, especial ones with an open end, can be tricky to align straight. The HEAD ski tip logo for example. 

I can see this happening if the image was burned to the screen crooked.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

splathead said:


> Some logos, especial ones with an open end, can be tricky to align straight


When I'm working with something like this, sometimes I'll burn a straight horizontal line onto the screen along with the image. Then I can align the screen square on the press using the line as a guide and tape it out so it doesn't print.


----------



## swanink (Jul 21, 2017)

I did not ship them. The customer did.


----------



## bellyacres (Jul 21, 2017)

We put a small centerline above and below the image on the film. We have a center line on the table that we use to put the film on the screen. We also draw a centerline on our platens. So, our stuff is usually not crooked on the screen unless the computer artist made a mistake. Also, make sure your t-shirt loader is doing a consistent load. Its always best to check the first few printed shirts to make sure everything is looking right. 

If they want a refund, we require they return the shirts. Some customers are happy with a 10% discount. You have to figure out what is going to make them happy.


----------

